# Where did the rabbits go?



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Went rabbit hunting last week in Hillsdale county.Have been hunting this
area for years and always plenty of rabbits.This time nothing and that includes any sign of rabbit activity.Do rabbits have a cycle or is there another reason for the possible die off.This is a 100 acre farm and we covered one third of it.
Anyone else run it the same conditions.

John


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Coyotes

Clyde


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Haven't been out much myself, but you may want to post this in the small game forum. It should get more attention there from the people that are rabbit hunting. Were you just kicking brush or were you using dogs?


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have been hunting this farm for more than thirty years and yes kicking the brush.
Always had limit in a couple hours and missed many more than shot.
No droppings or urine stain on snow makes me think more disease than predator.No sign of feeding on the vegetation.
Talked to another farmer ten miles away and he is not seeing bunnies.
Deer hunters in area not reporting unusual amount of coyotes or foxes.

Thanks
John


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

pair of horned owls or some hawks can make a huge dent fairly fast..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Predator/prey cycle, predator populations increase, prey decrease. Hope it starts swinging back around soon :sad:


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

i too have noticed a large drop in the rabbit population where i hunt, been out twice, once to my hot spot, and haven't seen a rabbit, no tracks or sign or anything, i usually see a few during bow season and this year i didn't see any


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hitting my very best spot tomorrow for an annual hunt, but I don't have my hopes up. My gun won't even be loaded as I want the other guys to get some shootin' in.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

I hunt Lenawee and haven't seen nearly as many rabbits. I think I've saw more dead rabbits than live ones. We had more snow for a longer time than their used too. Don't seem to be as many hawks either like there was a few years ago. I think the deep snow/mortality has something to do with it.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

last year we had a lot of flooding right around mid july in my area,and I think we lost a good amount of young ones. several of the areas that had decent amounts now have nothing.and these are the areas that are lower ground and flooded the most.I am still finding some to run,but not near as many.so this season I have only been killing what I can eat fresh,and not putting any in the freezer.on a better note the running the last few days has been great!


----------



## loon_addict (Jan 29, 2009)

Seen more this year than I have in quite a few. I hunt in central Calhoun County and we have plenty of coyotes. Every time going out I have seen 5-7 within a couple of hours. Have to kick the brush and briars though. They have been sitting tight.



gtokid1 said:


> Went rabbit hunting last week in Hillsdale county.Have been hunting this
> area for years and always plenty of rabbits.This time nothing and that includes any sign of rabbit activity.Do rabbits have a cycle or is there another reason for the possible die off.This is a 100 acre farm and we covered one third of it.
> Anyone else run it the same conditions.
> 
> John


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

theres plenty in our landscaping:lol:


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

I took my kids out rabbit hunting this afternoon. 
Brought home 2, after an hour or so of hunting.
(I wish we had a decent dog to hunt with. Kicking
the brush gets old.)
Tomorrows dinner...rabbit stew over biscuits!!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Coyotes
> 
> Clyde


 
Yes, I agree. I have been seeing a lot around Howell area.


Regards
Jeffrey Towler
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's what's left of one I found yesterday as I was working my Beagle. Seems like every time I run (which is several times a week) I find a new kill. That's why I don't hunt my training areas. Live Rabbits are worth much more to me than dead ones.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

Just as micooner said hawks and owls. I feel that yotes and fox get some bunnies but the big birds of prey really take a toll on our bunnies with the cover gone during the winter. 
Later, dave


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

I have seen very few in Berrien County this winter. Last year I saw many, many more. (and I ain't that great a shot, so I know I didn't get em all!!)


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

my money is on willy coyote. you can't buy a snowshoe hare in alcona county they have been extinct since the 80's there.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Just my personal observation on how it was compared to now. Back in the 1970's the western U.P. was teaming with snowshoes. The south end of Ontonagon County was legendary. About, 1979 as I recall, we encountered rabbits with large blisters. Rabbit fever I'm told. The DNR always told us rabbits were on a 10 year cycle and we assumed this was just natures way. Some time passed and some of the early clearcuts matured snowshoes began increasing in numbers and the clearcuts offered some quality rabbit hunting. While all of this was going on, fisher numbers began increasing...having been introduced in the Baraga area in the mid 1970's as I recall. It took roughly 10 years for them to become widespread.

Lots of fisher sign began showing up in our clearcuts. More coyotes, too. Within a couple years, rabbit hunting in the clearcuts was no longer productive.

Now days the only places I see with good rabbit sign is in areas where cover is very thick. Seems like it provides more protection against the many predators focusing on rabbits. No doubt raptors take their toll, too. 

We do have fewer fisher these past few years, here around home, so the rabbits are getting a little break.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Wexford Co. no rabbits any where. Tons of squirrel, every where.

Now around my nieghborhood, inside of city limits :rant:

Theres tons of them. Infact according to the hound they are under my back porch.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out yesterday evening for a few hours. Got 2 started and quickly in the hole. Was on wterloo game area. Hardly any sign this late in the year. Use to be a great spot.

Headed out tomorrow morning and then 0ne day during the week. after that its steelhead and turkey hunting for me.

This has been the worse season for rabbits I can recall weatherwise.

Early season running was real good. Good luck everyone.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

We went out yesterday and jumped 4 rabbits in 4 hours. Not a lot but at least the dog got a workout. Well, I guess I did too, because I was tired of walking through the brush by that time :lol:. No bunnies made it into the stewpot though. They didn't seem to want to come back to their jump point.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out yesterday morning and had a great day running. Only took 4 but dogs ran several more. Saw 3-4 kills by yotes. in a 80 area.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

my buddies have a lease in hillsdale and have had terrible luck over there. in two trips no rabbits or runs. cycle must be downward trend or coyotes up something


----------

